# Phoenix Suns sign Taylor Griffin



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> The Suns make it official today, signing Taylor "Big Brother" Griffin to the 13th roster spot on the team. And no, this still isn't making much sense to me unless a) the Suns aren't done dealing or b) they think that Griffin will be a good rookie running mate for Earl Clark and give him a peer role model for hard work and hustle. Or maybe by having another "lesser" brother, the Suns think that Taylor will deflect some attention on that front from Robin who is quite sensitive about the other brother issue.
> 
> I haven't heard or read anything yet about deal terms but my guess would be he's getting the minimum of about $457k with a team option for next season.
> 
> http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2009/8/17/992570/phoenix-suns-sign-taylor-griffin



...


----------

